# Great shipping out times!



## playallday (Apr 8, 2010)

.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 8, 2010)

That's great.
I'm planning on pre-ordering the DSTwo.


----------



## Atashi (Apr 8, 2010)

Lucky!

I'm underwhelmed... my order has been marked 'completed' for 24 hours but hasn't been shipped yet.

-Atashi


----------



## Indie (Apr 8, 2010)

I just ordered a M3 Zero, we'll see how fast it gets shipped out. Honestly, 22 hours is a long time for something to get out. Usually things I get online are shipped out within 12. Hell, just yesterday I ordered something from 0shippingzone and got an email saying that's been shipped not even 6 hours later.


----------



## iFish (Apr 8, 2010)

This sounds AWESOME!! cannot wait to buy a new card from here....


----------



## Indie (Apr 9, 2010)

My order just hit "completed" status...whatever the hell that means. It's been roughly 22 hours since I placed my order and posted here.


----------



## zerods (Apr 9, 2010)

I was reading this and then I got an email saying that the order is 'completed'


----------



## Quincy (Apr 9, 2010)

I was impressed by the shipping out time as wel, Order #324 was shipped out in 5 hours ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Now I am waiting for my DX order(s, stupid DX has split my order) to come in( Touch module replacement , Tri+cross screwdriver & 2 replacement stylus for DS), My ben and jerrys coupon AND my AK2i to arive.


----------



## Indie (Apr 10, 2010)

Got the email this morning changing the status from "completed" to "shipped" was roughly 36 hours after ordering. Again, that's way to long by todays online ordering standards and in comparison, my order from 0shippingzone was out within 6 hours. I ordered that one the day before, lets see which one arrives at my house first. Can't wait to start using my DSi XL.


----------

